# Aqueon vs python water changer



## Vpaw

So I finally decided I don't like buckets  and was wondering which to get? The Aqueon is a little cheaper, but idk if the python makes up in quality.

So how long do they last? Which is better? What do you use? Do you use water conditioner after? Is it worth it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robbin48

I have the Aqueon and have had to replace the tap connection once (I think I got a little aggressive attaching it!) but otherwise has been great. So much easier and faster than hauling buckets :-D I wouldn't be without one or the other now.

You can also make your own with a tap valve and plastic tubing from the hardware store which might be cheaper depending on the length of tubing you need.


----------



## Vpaw

Hmm... That's good, but I'm hearing replacement 0.0 haha.

Anyone have a good expiriance with a python?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tracy Bird

I've never used the Python or Aqueon....

I made my own based on the following (works great): DIY Water Changer

The only issue I really had is when I vacuumed it drew a lot of water... I'll do my best to describe: when you use the device to remove water from your tank you have to turn the faucet on which basically is just running the water wide open in the sink, but this is what creates the draw.. My experience is that it uses up a lot of water in the process. If you have a few smaller tanks its probably no big deal, but if you have a large tank or multiple tanks it does seem a bit wasteful. This would be the case with any of the mentioned changer's including the DIY model.

Whichever device you decide, it will be a good choice as I think they are fairly similar, but definetly get one!


----------



## jaysee

Vpaw said:


> Anyone have a good expiriance with a python?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes for years.

the only real difference that I am aware of is that the faucet adapter piece for the aqueon is plastic and the python's is metal. The metal lasts longer, and is easy to purchase separately. Honestly I would just stick with the plastic one if you go aqueon, and not worry about upgrading that piece until you have a problem with it.


----------



## Vpaw

How much cheaper would it be to DIY? And would it last? What better, python, or DIY? And why?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

